# Are these wild grapes?



## Lew (Sep 23, 2011)

I found these today climbing all over an apple tree, Can anyone identify them for me, they look like wild grapes, just not sure. Location Northern NYS

Thanks 
Lew


----------



## grapeman (Sep 23, 2011)

In all liklihood they are wild Riparia grapes, common to the region.


----------

